
Do not use Selenium for web scraping - sasa_buklijas
http://buklijas.info/blog/2018/12/15/do-not-use-selenium-for-web-scraping/
======
snaky
> The only exception that I could see for using Selenium as web scraping tool
> is if a website that you are scraping is using JavaScript to get/display
> data that you need to scrape.

Like 95% of web sites?

~~~
sasa_buklijas
Scrapy does have the solution for JavaScript with Splash, but I have never
used it, so far I always found some workaround.

